# Mobile Phone Unlocking Software??



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I've just got a secondhand Sony Ericsson K700i which I'd like to unlock to all networks. Does anyone have any idea how to unlock a mobile phone? I know you can take the phone into a shop, pay them & they'll unlock it for you, but I was hoping that someone could tell me how I could do it. I'm pretty sure that some software is needed so can I be cheeky & ask if anyone has a copy that I could have (buy)?

If anyone knows how to do this (& is prepared to let me in on the secret) then it may be best to send me a pm rather than post the details in this thread.

Also if this contravening any rules or regs of the forum then please delete.

Ta muchly


----------



## nickk (Jul 20, 2005)

pauluspaolo said:


> I've just got a secondhand Sony Ericsson K700i which I'd like to unlock to all networks. Does anyone have any idea how to unlock a mobile phone? I know you can take the phone into a shop, pay them & they'll unlock it for you, but I was hoping that someone could tell me how I could do it. I'm pretty sure that some software is needed so can I be cheeky & ask if anyone has a copy that I could have (buy)?
> 
> If anyone knows how to do this (& is prepared to let me in on the secret) then it may be best to send me a pm rather than post the details in this thread.
> 
> ...


If you go to moneysavingexpert.com -> chat forums -> Phones -> Mobile Phones, you should find all the unlock info you need - there are quite a few free programs and calculators available - most on a 'sticky' at the top, IIRC.

I'm denied access at work, and all the links I have here are for Nokias, but Martin is your man (great money-saving site too) - I don't think this contravenes any forum rules, but apologies in advance...

cheers noo

Nick


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

pauluspaolo said:


> I've just got a secondhand Sony Ericsson K700i which I'd like to unlock to all networks. Does anyone have any idea how to unlock a mobile phone? I know you can take the phone into a shop, pay them & they'll unlock it for you, but I was hoping that someone could tell me how I could do it. I'm pretty sure that some software is needed so can I be cheeky & ask if anyone has a copy that I could have (buy)?
> 
> If anyone knows how to do this (& is prepared to let me in on the secret) then it may be best to send me a pm rather than post the details in this thread.
> 
> ...


Sonys bit more complicated perhaps? Loads of free software floating about for Nokia - even I have some. It only costs a tenner you know Paul.................


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Thanks for that Nickk - I'll go and have a look









I know it doesn't cost much MrC. but why spend anything if you don't have to? I'm stoney broke after rebuilding the kit car anyway. If, in the end, I don't get any info on unlocking the phone then I'll stump up the readies & get it unlocked in a shop ........ in the meantime I'll trawl the web & see what I can find


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

I have an NEC on "3".....but looking for nearly a year now....reckon its not possible???

unless anyone knows differently....

good luck Paul...hope you get something


----------



## ilamaran (Sep 26, 2011)

Hi instead of using software to unlock your mobile .You can unlock it using code .There are many providers found online who render code to unlock mobile from network lock .i recommend you to visit Mobileunlocksolutions.com here they ask you the network name to which your sony ericsson k700i mobile is locked and the IMEI number of your mobile .then at last they deliver you code to unlock your mobile.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

ilamaran said:


> Hi instead of using software to unlock your mobile .You can unlock it using code .There are many providers found online who render code to unlock mobile from network lock .i recommend you to visit Mobileunlocksolutions.com here they ask you the network name to which your sony ericsson k700i mobile is locked and the IMEI number of your mobile .then at last they deliver you code to unlock your mobile.


You're answering a post that is 7 years old :lol:

. :jawdrop:


----------



## rooi neus (Dec 9, 2010)

You need to unlock the bootloader first, then install a custom ROM. Ask at XDA Developers forums and find the sub-forum for your phone, They are gurus at that stuff.


----------

